# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Greetings and notice

## RonWill

Greetings all,

The Lunar New Year is just around the corner and for those celebrating it, may the New Year brings good health, happiness and filled with all the goodies you're wishing for.

For those who are rushing their work and duties for the extended time out from work, enjoy your holidays and keep well.

Also, I know that some of our members do not visit other sub-forums and in case you missed Kwek Leong's post regarding the future of Killies.com, I'm making a cross-forum post. There's no need to reply to this but please do take the time read *this message*. Thanks!

----------


## FC

Very happy Chinese New Year to all.

New Year always has inspiring and encouraging atmosphere which somehow brings me directions and optimism. I wish you receive or will experience the same.

----------

